# putting logos on the truck



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I want to do some advertising on my pov and take advantage of the space on it i want like a screen wrap, i want to have logos of the channels, have contact info and most defiantly something like the home of the dvr that records up to 5 shows, will dtv make something for me or would my contractor pay or help pay for them? i advertising for them but my goal is to have people c my truck and call me for new service. right now i just have my d logo and contractor info not very visually appealing but if i have a fancy set up i feel it would make someone want to ask and maybe get directv

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If DIRECTV created something they would do so for their entire fleet. You may also run into copyright issues using other people's trademarks and logos without permission.


----------

